
Hot Spot for Tech Outsourcing: The United States - jonbaer
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/07/30/technology/hot-spot-for-tech-outsourcing-the-united-states.html
======
DrScump
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hot%20Spot%20for%20Tech%20Outs...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Hot%20Spot%20for%20Tech%20Outsourcing:%20The%20United%20States&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

